# Orchid, Mendica, Blue Flash, Budwing, Idolo photos



## twolfe (Jul 29, 2011)

Finally had a chance to photograph some of my mantis this month. Please excuse the placement of the watermark. These are just links to my website.







_Female Orchid_











_Idolomantis diabolica molting_






_Mendica_






_Female Sphodromantis sp Blue Flash eating a Blue Bottle Fly_
















_Female Budwing Threat Display_






_Female Ghost by fresh ooth_






_Oxyopsis gracilis_

Now if I can just figure out how to photograph the Sinomantis. They won't pose for me!

Tammy


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jul 29, 2011)

Great shots and great collection!


----------



## Termite48 (Jul 30, 2011)

Tammy: Nice pictures of some nice and cooperative models.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 30, 2011)

just lovely!


----------



## Malti (Jul 30, 2011)

orchids are real photoshoot models :lol:


----------



## twolfe (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you.

The Blue Flash makes a great model. I photographed the female orchids twice. The first time one of them was jumping around and wouldn't sit still. I put it away and photographed the other one. The same thing happened the second time. The eyes look different. So, I'm wondering if I got photos of both females...unless the eyes can change after a molt because both females molted after the first image was made.


----------



## Malti (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a soft spot for orchids, so I'm biased


----------



## Idolofreak (Jul 31, 2011)

Great photos and great collection! Idolos and thistles are my two most favorite. Can't take any from anyone right now, though, since I have no more big cages. Nice pics again! :tt1:


----------



## Precarious (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice shots! My Orchid female just molted and finally has the green horn. Can't wait to take some pics!

That's a healthy ooth your Ghost is laying.


----------



## ismart (Aug 5, 2011)

Very nice shots!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice pictures! Really like the quality of the photos.


----------



## animalexplorer (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful images Tammy. I like the fly muncher images a lot.


----------



## Joe2137 (Apr 29, 2012)

I do have all of those species except for the orchid.

is anyone selling any or have seen a website with orchids?


----------



## mkayum (Apr 29, 2012)

Joe2137 said:


> I do have all of those species except for the orchid.
> 
> is anyone selling any or have seen a website with orchids?


There are people trying to breed these orchids. They'll be likely available this summer. Or watch out for sale of orchids in the classifieds.


----------



## mkayum (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice photos by the way!


----------



## maybon (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome photos


----------



## agent A (Apr 29, 2012)

Great pics :clap: 

Lucky u, my oxy nymphs r only at L2  :lol: 

I gotta figure out how to reconfigure my cameras settings since my mom messed with them and macro is hard now  

Such a cute little ørčhîd :wub: 

And the fãńçÿ łėttërš are made possible by an iPod keyboard


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2012)

Tammy did u enter the photo contest at year end girl?


----------



## twolfe (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow! Someone brought up an old thread of mine that I started almost 10 months ago. I looked at those photos and realized that all of those mantids are no longer living, though some of their offspring are doing well.



hibiscusmile said:


> Tammy did u enter the photo contest at year end girl?


I'm not really one to enter contests. But when there was a shortage of photos for the calendar, I did send one to Peter.


----------



## agent A (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol I thought u posted this yesterday :lol: 

Someone should resurrect the oldest threads in each area of the forum :shifty:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2012)

Well it;s a wonder my photo got in then!!!, U should enter, it is really just to help the forum make money, thats what helps keep this place going, not a lot, but every little bit helps.


----------



## twolfe (Apr 29, 2012)

I did send Peter a photo when he needed more. The calendar should be a fundraiser, but I think he sold them at cost this past year and didn't make anything... Maybe next year.


----------

